
Deepfake propaganda is not a real problem - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/5/18251736/deepfake-propaganda-misinformation-troll-video-hoax
======
alexgmcm
I mean people happily share and believe pretty obviously fake stories/images
on Facebook (the most common trick seems to be to take a real image but lie
about the context).

I think it will become a serious issue when we can fake human speech as well -
things like Lyrebird are getting close but it is still nowhere near as
advanced as the video research.

